# DONOR EGG RECIPIENT CHAT WED 23 MAY 7PM IN THE SNUG



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Are any of you interested in a Chat Night, in a subroom of the chatroom, just for us recipients of donor eggs? Whether it's known donor or part of eggshare scheme?

If so, let me know as I am trying to gauge interest before I set a date and time!

Would love to hear from you and chat to people who are in the same boat as me, needing donor eggs to get our dreams 

Love and hugs
Tracy
x

 Donor Egg Recipient Chat - Wednesday 23 May 07 - 7 pm - in the Snug! ALL WELCOME​


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Is this for us Em or just recipient??  
xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya kate

i think this is for reipients

but if u want another chat night i can do one monday 

Em


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

No thats what I thought, just wondered why it was on here cos we dont have many recipients on here do we? 

(sorry if we do!  )


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya kate

its just that some recipients do read these boards

and i think Tracy doesnt want anyone to miss out hun

Em


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Kate
I posted this on the donor sperm/egg thread too, but the reason I posted it here was because I know that quite a lot of the "recipients" of egg share schemes, like myself,  do read these boards, and as Em said I didnt want anyone to miss out on the chat.
Cheers
Tracy
x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Sorry Tracey, I wasnt being rude, I just wanted to check it wasnt us as well. 

Sorry hun. 
xxxx


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Tracy

There are lots of donor reciprients on the abroadies thread - it may be worth posting there. I would be interested if you are including us abroadies!

Helen
xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

kateag said:


> Sorry Tracey, I wasnt being rude, I just wanted to check it wasnt us as well.
> 
> Sorry hun.
> xxxx


Silly narna! Didnt think you were being rude hun! Was just explaining myself in case you thought I had gone doolally tap!   

Helen - I will copy my post and paste onto Abroadies thread then hun, if you think there will be some interest

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## ScooterPrice (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi ya
I am about to get news tomorrow about whether egg donation is my only way forward. I'd love to be included in the chat if you organise it.
Thanks


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)




----------



## twinkle5 (May 17, 2007)

I would be keen to join chat on wednesday. I joined ff only on Thursday . We have been matched with an egg sharer and start on meds this week so would really like to share info and thoughts.

Twinkle5


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

You will be very welcome Twinkle!! Look forward to meeting you on Wednesday!!

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)




----------

